# Futur OS de l'iPod...



## p4bl0 (8 Novembre 2006)

Pas une rumeur, mais une envie :

Le mix de soirée dans l'iPod :love:

Voilà ce que j'imagine :

Toujours la navigation Artiste > Album > Morceau

Mais à la place quand on clique sur morceau que l'ipod le joue directement, on a un nouveau menu avec comme choix :
- Lire -> pareil que mainteant quand on clique sur le morceaux
- Ajouté au mix de soirée -> ajouts à la suite du mix
- Ajouté au mix de soirée comme morceaux suivant -> prochain morceau
- Visualiser l'illustration
- Lire les paroles
- Noter le morceaux
- Afficher les informations -> affiche toute les info (titre, artiste, album, date, numéro de piste, compositeur, genre...)


Le mix de soirée serait comme dans iTunes, une pseudo-playlist accessible directement dans Musique (la ou il y a Artistes... et Recherche sur les tout derniers Pod).

Par contre faudrait trouver un autre nom que "mix de soirée", parce que "mix de soirée" dnas un iPod...


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Novembre 2006)

Il faudrait surtout que l'interface change dans cet iPod.

Quoi de mieux que de mettre Frontrow dans l'iPod?

J'espère qu'on aura bientôt un nouvel iPod video (pour contrer la sortie du Zune?  ) avec une interface Frontrow et un écran large (16/10)


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Novembre 2006)

&#199;a n'int&#233;resserait pas plus de monde que &#231;a un &#233;quivalent du mix de soir&#233;e dans l'iPod ?


bon ben n'y sera s&#251;rement jamais alors...


----------



## superseb (11 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Ça n'intéresserait pas plus de monde que ça un équivalent du mix de soirée dans l'iPod ?
> 
> 
> bon ben n'y sera sûrement jamais alors...



c'est pas vrai de penser ça. je suis certain que si tu dis à des gens qu'avec un "eventuel nouvel" OS sur Ipod qui permettrait de creer et de devenir un DJ, sans que la technologie ne lui fasse du tort. tout le monde s'amusera à etre DJ le temps d'une soirée avec un Ipod.


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Novembre 2006)

superseb a dit:


> c'est pas vrai de penser &#231;a. je suis certain que si tu dis &#224; des gens qu'avec un "eventuel nouvel" OS sur Ipod qui permettrait de creer et de devenir un DJ, sans que la technologie ne lui fasse du tort. tout le monde s'amusera &#224; etre DJ le temps d'une soir&#233;e avec un Ipod.


oui c'est vrai, mais le thread n'a pas beaucoup de succ&#232;s :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (12 Novembre 2006)

En parlant du nouvel iPod , quand est-il pr&#233;vu ? Je prevoi me faire offrir un baladeur et j'aimerais bien un iPod mais quand sera t-il tout &#233;cran ? J'avis vu une rumeur pour sa sortie en janvier 2007 qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## noche84 (12 Novembre 2006)

Bah ils ont été mis à jour en Septembre donc va encore falloir attendre un peu...
Le site consomac donne les fréquences des Maj : http://www.consomac.fr/index.php?page=ipod_stats

A noter qu'en 2006 je pense qu'il n'y a rien eu avant fin Septembre donc il leur a fallu +- 1 an pour faire la mise à jour... longuet... et innovations plus logicielles que matérielles

On peut donc peut penser que le design sera mis à jour dans pas trop longtemps...


----------



## Steph-24 (13 Novembre 2006)

Je pense que ce n'est pas pour rien qu'Apple n'a sorti qu'une version 5.5 du iPod.
La firme attend certainement la sortie du Zune pour r&#233;pliquer avec un iPod 6G novateur.

Mais question date, &#231;a peut-&#234;tre n'importe quand. Pourquoi pas avant no&#235;l (fin novembre, d&#233;but d&#233;cembre) ou alors pour janvier 2007


----------



## Miss Hulk (14 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Ça n'intéresserait pas plus de monde que ça un équivalent du mix de soirée dans l'iPod ?



Si ca fait un bon mix sans boulette ça m'interesse.

Ou a la rigueur si ça fait le café.


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Novembre 2006)

Miss Hulk a dit:


> Si ca fait un bon mix sans boulette ça m'interesse.
> 
> Ou a la rigueur si ça fait le café.


    (moi j'aime moins le caf&#233; )


----------



## guiguilap (16 Novembre 2006)

Mix de Soir&#233;e est disponible sur le Nano g2 !


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Mix de Soir&#233;e est disponible sur le Nano g2 !


qu'hein que quoi ? 


Il n'en parle pas du tout sur le site d'apple


----------



## guiguilap (17 Novembre 2006)

J'ai constat&#233; sur mon nano RED PRODUCT !


----------



## Warflo (18 Novembre 2006)

Je dirais m&#234;me plus sur ton nano (PRODUCT)&#8482; RED


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> J'ai constat&#233; sur mon nano RED PRODUCT !


&#199;a fonctionne comment ?


----------



## guiguilap (18 Novembre 2006)

Mince c'est Mix de Morceaux :rose:...


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Mince c'est Mix de Morceaux :rose:...


Ah ! je me disait aussi, personne n'en aurait parl&#233; nul part :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (19 Novembre 2006)

D&#233;zol&#233;


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> D&#233;zol&#233;


pas grave... 


n'emp&#234;che m&#234;me si j'en doutais j'ai eu une fausse jois... :casse:


----------



## ficelle (20 Novembre 2006)

il y a bien les listes "on the go", mais c'est pas des plus pratique...

je vote pour les "mix de soirées" !


----------



## boulifb (11 Décembre 2006)

Un Mac OS X Embedded pour l'iPod.

Et pour l'iPhone aussi du coup...


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Décembre 2006)

boulifb a dit:


> Un Mac OS X Embedded pour l'iPod.
> 
> Et pour l'iPhone aussi du coup...


ouais pas trop r&#233;alisable et pas tr&#232;s utile non plus...

un iPod c'est pour la musique avant tout !


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2006)

Oui : un Mac OS X dans un iPod c'est comme Windows CE (ou Mobile ou je ne sais plus son nom maintenant) dans un PDA ... C'est horrible mais &#231;a a fini par marcher. Tsss ...


----------



## j_rod (15 Décembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> un iPod c'est pour la musique avant tout !



Perso,je me sert pas mal de la fonction video,un ipod peut vraiment servir de youtube portable et en plus j'ai plein de petitess videos persos.


----------



## ficelle (15 Décembre 2006)

j_rod a dit:


> Perso,je me sert pas mal de la fonction video,un ipod peut vraiment servir de youtube portable et en plus j'ai plein de petitess videos persos.



pareil, et j'utilise aussi beaucoup l'export ipod de eyetv 2...

pour voir Groland ou les Guignols, cet ecran est parfait !


----------

